# called PSI for help!!!!



## chiphunters (Feb 15, 2008)

I ordered the 3-STEP BUFFING SYSTEM from PSI, and when i tried to install it on my JET mini lathe i found the steel bar they sent to hold the buffing wheels was to long for the mini JET lathe!!!!
I called PSI technical support and there suggestion was to cut the 3/4 in steel BAR and shorten it!!!!!
HE said the BAR, which is 16" long, fits on there lathes just fine!!!
He said i was the first one to have this problem,i asked if they sold these to exclude the JET mini lathes!
ANYWAY, has someone else had experience with this problem?  I like the concept to be able to mount it on and off but don't like the idea of buying the JET extension..MORE $$$$$$.
thanks, George


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 15, 2008)

This would not seem to be anyone's problem but your own. Specs. for the Jet mini lathe show a 14" bed. The buffing bar is 16". I'm here to tell you sixteen inches is longer than fourteen inches. Reading your own product info beforehand would have avoided this situation.


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 15, 2008)

Can you just return it?  Arizona Silhouette  has these that will work for you.
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Pen_Kit_Finishing_Supplies_&_Tools.htm


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 15, 2008)

So,
Grab the hacksaw,
cut for five minutes, 
cup of coffee - 15 minuted,
Cut for five minutes,
more coffee
Final 5 minute cut

Less than 45 minutes and the problem is solved.

If you start with a NEW hacksaw blade, the first 5 minute session could be the end of the problem.

Seems easier than returning, reordering, etc.

JMO


----------



## mwenman (Feb 15, 2008)

don't forget though, that when you cut the 2" or so off of the live center side of the bar, that you should also  re-drill the indent on that end that your live center engages into.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 15, 2008)

Or use a cup center to hold it.


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 15, 2008)

Got a dremel tool and cut off bit?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 15, 2008)

Nawh, you need one of these..  http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/...s saw/?action=view&current=MF_saw_shutoff.flv

FWIW, I am working of bringing one of these home.


----------



## chiphunters (Feb 15, 2008)

Gary that looks like it will, thanks
the return is no problem.
Frank are you having a BAD day,week,or LIFE,SORRY you can't send it back!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 15, 2008)

Lee,

That is way TOO cool!


----------



## Mudder (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> This would not seem to be anyone's problem but your own. Specs. for the Jet mini lathe show a 14" bed. The buffing bar is 16". I'm here to tell you sixteen inches is longer than fourteen inches. Reading your own product info beforehand would have avoided this situation.



http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lbuffsys.html

Hmmm,

Looking at the PSI site there is no mention of the length of the bar so I guess we need to be clairvoyant? The picture shows it on a mini-lathe. So I guess my question is can you point us to the product info that he should have read to avoid the situation? 

BTW, the total length of the rod for my Beall 3 on lathe mandrel is 17 3/4" and that works just fine in my Jet mini. How do you explain that one Frank? If my math is correct I believe that 17 3/4" is longer than 16 " which you have pointed out is longer than 14". How can this be?


I can post pictures for proof if you would like.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chiphunters_
> 
> Gary that looks like it will, thanks
> the return is no problem.
> Frank are you having a BAD day,week,or LIFE,SORRY you can't send it back!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your right. I should told him differently. So, this is a private message to George: George, sixteen inches is longer than fourteen inches. And, thanks for telling us the length of the rod. Apparently, Mudder couldn't read it. But, I wouldn't say that publicly. Keep it secret.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 15, 2008)

Awfully funny how you failed to answer my questions Frank.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 15, 2008)

Guys, I don't have a horse in this race so I can suggest taking a collective deep breath.

George, your post with all the capitals and multiple exclamation points certainly expressed anger which might have over stimulated Frank.  If you want the device enough, just do what has been suggested and cut the bar to length.  If not, send it back.  BTW, I understand the word retired, but what does retarted mean?


----------



## pianomanpj (Feb 15, 2008)

Cav,
I think "retarted" is when something sour becomes sweet, and then sour again. Like my ex...[)]


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=a+retarted


----------



## woody0207 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Nawh, you need one of these..  http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m18/irbyspix/Millers Falls saw/?action=viewÂ¤t=MF_saw_shutoff.flv
> 
> FWIW, I am working of bringing one of these home.



Lee, you crack me up! LOL


----------



## rlharding (Feb 15, 2008)

Why don't you just buy a smaller bar, can't be that much & it would save you cutting.....it will probably cost you more to mail it back than buying the correct length.


----------



## WWAtty (Feb 15, 2008)

> Gary that looks like it will, thanks
> the return is no problem.
> Frank are you having a BAD day,week,or LIFE,SORRY you can't send it back!!!!!!!!!!!!



Frank is *always* having a bad day, week, life, whatever.  His constant petulance is a bit tedious.  Must be those _weirdo dimensions_ bugging him again. []

Cheers.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 15, 2008)

I appreciate your frustration, George.  I wouldn't be too thrilled about having to take a hacksaw to a 3/4" steel bar.  If I spend $50.00 with a vendor for a product like this, I expect it to come out of the box without needing alterations unless the vendor has warned me ahead of time.

If the product requires a minimum size lathe bed, I think the PSI web site should say as much.  I notice PSI mentions there is a minimum lathe horsepower requirement for this product.  It's not clear to my why the company fails to mention all requirements for this product.

Regardless, any company can and does make honest mistakes from time to time and that's when you find out what kind of company you're dealing with.  Bring this oversight to PSI's attention again, tell the company what you want it to do to correct the situation, and give it a chance to do right by you.  If the company refuses, then take your business elsewhere.

And, make sure you let us know what happens either way.  Our vendor choices often are predicated on the experiences of other members.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 16, 2008)

Frank did jump the gun a little as Sott pointed out.

And I'll just throw in another unhappy point.  I researched the PSI buffing system a year or so ago and did call PSI technical services to ask them the length of the rod and whether or not it would fit my JET Mini lathe.  The technician I talked to said the buffing system "WOULD" fit on the JET Mini. 

For all who suggested cutting off the mandrel, that is relative easy to do.  But you also need to redrill the centering dimple on the end of the mandrel.  That requires some additional tooling and mechanical skill that George may not have.

No one seems to have questioned Mudder's statement that a 17-3/4" Beall buffing mandrel fits on his Jet Mini so why won't the 16" PSI mandrel fit as well??  I think it will.  Here are a couple of possibilities:

1.  George is using a heavy duty 60Â° live center and it is so long that there is not enough room for the PSI mandrel.

2.  Due to some oversight, George does not have the tailstock spindle fully retracted into the tailstock.

3.  George may not be using the proper technique to install the buffing mandrel on his lathe.  On some of the lathes with shorter beds, the tailstock may hang off the end of the bed a little.  Take a look at the picture in the CSUSA catalog or the one on the Beall web site.  With the JET Mini, it may be necessary to slide the tailstock off the end of the bed or remove it entirely before inserting the mandrel in the headstock MT and then reinstall the tailstock and lock it in place.  I'm guessing there will not be any overhang of the tailstock with the PSI mandrel if George is using a standard live center rather than a HD unit.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.








In Their Memory


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 16, 2008)

Some good points Randy.  That was a question I had about removing the tailstock to install the #2MT...


----------



## Mudder (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> Frank did jump the gun a little as Scott pointed out.
> 
> ...



Give that man a cigar! I think he nailed it.

The Beall (or at least my Beall) does require you to remove the tailstock and it does hang off the end somewhat but the picture shows that it brings the lockdown washer right to the edge of the bed. Still plenty of stability and safety as you use very little pressure when buffing. Also note that I'm using the stock Jet live center which is a little on the small side so if I ever change the live center I might have to shorten the manderl. However I would choose to shorten it from the taper side because I work at a factory that has a full machine shop.













It's actually 17 3/4" the camera is at an angle that gives you an illusion that it's longer but you can get my drift.






George;

I hope this helps you in some small way.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WWAtty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yippie!

Folks are starting to take notice!

But we shouldn't say this publicly, Let's keep it a secret.


----------



## Kabotchnick (Feb 16, 2008)

Mudder, thanks for the pics of your lathe with the buffing mandrel mounted. I have the same system as George and tried it with a heavy duty live center and as stated by Randy it is too long. If the stock Jet live center works ok with the buffing sysstem I will just use the stock live center.  I'm new to lathes and turning so I need all the help I can get. By the way, this is a very informative site, I've been lurking for awhile and have learned quite a bit.


----------



## stolicky (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, I didn't realize that I could squeeze the Beall on my Jet Mini.  I was kind of bummed because I wanted to get one.  Thanks for the demonstration.  I guess I can now add one my ever growing 'I wants' list!


----------

